# Yes, I did it!!! (AR)



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well fellow PT crew! I finally broke down and bought me a AR! Its a R-15, I bought it used ( I never find myself buying a new gun) It was in great condition, i couldnt find so much as a finger print! He rated this at 98% just cause it had 10 rounds threw it, and I got a smokin deal on it. Anyway, Im going to change the scope one of these day, but looking to make a coyote eat some dirt real soon


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I know I need to clean my bench off!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet rig Corey, Congrats....You're gonna need to stock up on components. After you clean off the bench.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice purchase Corey. I look forward to hearing about the results.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the R-15 club man. Now you're REALLY going to make the rest of us look bad. lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

_Nice looking gun, to bad Savage didn't make that style. HA!!!_


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side Corey ! I love mine. Is it a .223 ? Either way it's one heck of a fun gun. The best part is you let someone else take the hit on the price.LOL Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good looking gun! I just bought one last month and I love it. It sure is a blast to shoot. Congrats on the new gun.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is for all the nay-sayers about the crappy R-15 trigger and Nikon Coyote Special scopes. This was from 3 weeks ago sighting in at 100 yards with Hornady 55gr. Vmax. off of a wooden table resting on a sandbag. 7MPH crosswind. The last 3 shots were high for 200 yards. I call this good for killing varmints. Enjoy Corey !!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

hassell said:


> _Nice looking gun, to bad Savage didn't make that style. HA!!!_


Oh no Rick, NO no.... No.......... Geez no....................


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Does this mean I might make it to a real predator hunter someday now?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe....LMAO.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Congrats showmeyote your gonna love it. I have the rifle in 223cal 18in barrel with 6 position stock got it tuned to half in groups @ 100yd. Light and easy to pack( this helps when walking all day and seeing nothing). Good luck and let us know how she shoots for ya!!*


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats Showme. That is one purty rig ya got here. Got word from the BOSS that, I get a new toy this year for taxes. Seems she likes the furniture still. Yeah Me!!!!!!! Well we shall see when the check hits the bank on wether she still likes the furniture or not. LOL...........Happy hunting bro. now go kill some yotes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Oh no Rick, NO no.... No.......... Geez no....................


 Sorry, I really didn't mean it But thought what the heck, might as well stir things up HA !!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats man...lol nice weapon


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

This is what happens when you shoot a savage.
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/650212273/Man-whose-rifle-exploded-files-lawsuit.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doh ! Thanks for firing him up Rick ! LOL Hey Corey, have you taken it out yet ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

No rained all day here, but the morning looks good, Im gonna try it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> This is what happens when you shoot a savage.
> http://www.deseretne...es-lawsuit.html


It shuts down your photobucket account ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

lol I removed from my photo bucket guess I wasnt aware it would delete the image here too Whoops


----------

